# Lol



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

While on a walk today, a woman came up and asked to pet Minnie. She looked at her and then asked, 

"So is she 100% Greyhound?"

Me: :shocked: No...she is a Great Dane.

Her: .....

Her: Are you sure??






OMG......hahaha, I can't WAIT til Minnie fattens up!!!!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Ohhh the fun of having skinny dogs.

Person at the dog park: "You should feed your chihuahua, he is too skinny."

Me: "SHE is an Italian greyhound. She's supposed to be skinny."

Person: "Really? She looks just like a chihuahua. Up her food a little and you'll see."

Me: "....... ...... ... :wacko:"


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Ohhh the fun of having skinny dogs.
> 
> Person at the dog park: "You should feed your chihuahua, he is too skinny."
> 
> ...


LOL. Everyone else knows best when it comes to their weight!!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

minnieme said:


> While on a walk today, a woman came up and asked to pet Minnie. She looked at her and then asked,
> 
> "So is she 100% Greyhound?"
> 
> ...


HAHAHA...thats what you get for starting that thread with that title!!:tongue1:

(JK....Minnie is a BEAUTIFUL Great Dane!!!)



Caty M said:


> Ohhh the fun of having skinny dogs.
> 
> Person at the dog park: "You should feed your chihuahua, he is too skinny."
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHHA....YOU'LL SEE!!! Give her the good stuff....ya know Pedigree or Beniful and she will magically turn into a Chihuahua!! (Ya know....isnt that sooooo what you want?!?! NOOOOT!!!!)


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Caty M said:


> Ohhh the fun of having skinny dogs.
> 
> Person at the dog park: "You should feed your chihuahua, he is too skinny."
> 
> ...


ROFL!!! Can't wait until you accidentally give her too much food one night and 'poof' she turns into a Chihuahua!! I can just see you saying "OMG.....I bought the wrong dog!!"


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

VS










DIFFERENT!!!!!!!

Besides, Tess eats chihuahuas for breakfast. :wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Some people need to do a little bit of research before opening their fat mouths. lol. 
Minnie is a BEAUTIFUL dane girl. 
And your IG looks nothing like a Chi... primarily because she ISN'T one. -facepalm-

I had to fight my home owner's insurance company a while back. The reason? They saw my Pitbull in my living room through the window. 
Uh? My pit? I don't have a pit? The INSISTED I did... I had to send her AKC papers with several pictures into them. Freaking idiots. 









vs.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> Some people need to do a little bit of research before opening their fat mouths. lol.
> Minnie is a BEAUTIFUL dane girl.
> And your IG looks nothing like a Chi... primarily because she ISN'T one. -facepalm-
> 
> ...



BAHAHAHAHHA...WOW...Annie is SOOOO Boxer!!!!

(I do suppose that it like the person who said that Brody was a "mini Pit"....he is SOOO a Puggie!!LOL)


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> Some people need to do a little bit of research before opening their fat mouths. lol.
> Minnie is a BEAUTIFUL dane girl.
> And your IG looks nothing like a Chi... primarily because she ISN'T one. -facepalm-
> 
> ...


That is BOLD of them to essentially claim insurance fraud when they didn't even do their frickin research!!!!!! God, I expect it out of some lady on the street.....but I would HOPE that a corporation would know what they're talking about before they accuse someone!

Ugh. People.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

minnieme said:


> While on a walk today, a woman came up and asked to pet Minnie. She looked at her and then asked,
> 
> "So is she 100% Greyhound?"
> 
> ...


You'll probably always get that with Minnie just because of her build. We get it with Akasha constantly. "Are you sure she's not mixed with greyhound?" "What a beautiful greyhound..." Sorry folks, 100% Supermodel Dane here :wink:

Just don't fatten her up too much :wink: I'll take a 90lb Dane over a 190lb Dane any day

The other favorite is to hear parents tell their kids to look at the big dalmatian when they see Bailey.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

PuppyPaws said:


> Some people need to do a little bit of research before opening their fat mouths. lol.
> Minnie is a BEAUTIFUL dane girl.
> And your IG looks nothing like a Chi... primarily because she ISN'T one. -facepalm-
> 
> ...


It must be that killer look in Annie's eyes! You know, the one she gets when she's sleeping with the kitten!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

LMAO.
Don't even get me started about people who think they know your dogs breed better than you. So annoying! :-/


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Ohhh the fun of having skinny dogs.
> 
> Person at the dog park: "You should feed your chihuahua, he is too skinny."
> 
> ...


lol...my neightbours said the same thing! n i told him Penny IS half chihuahua but they keep saying i need to feed her more! gahhh ppl...


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

some people think winston is a white golden retrievor. to be fair great pyrenees is a rare breed, and they do resemble goldens...but he is deifnitely a pure bred great pyr
fits the breed standard to a tee haha.if he was a 30 inch 105 pound golden retrievor we'd have issues lol


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I was walking my 12 lb Min Pins a couple of years ago down the street from my house and some young men asked if they were Miniature Rottweilers. Except their exact words were, "Are those Miniature Rocks?" Wow, really? And one of them isn't even black and tan, she's red! 
Although if I did have two ever so rare Mini Rotties they might just be worth a fortune....


----------

